# 3/7/19 report



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Pictures pretty much explain it all caught on dead bait was a little chilly and bumpy today but fish were chewing


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fine pile of viddles. Congratulations on a nice haul.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's a stud trigger. 5lbs? looks like ya'll limited out on mingos, too.
good job:thumbup:

jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> that's a stud trigger. 5lbs? looks like ya'll limited out on mingos, too.
> good job:thumbup:
> 
> jack


Didn't weight him but he was pretty dang healthy( hate to estimate weights to many key board weigh masters haha)


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats looks like a heck of a good time :thumbup:


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Great pile of fish!


----------



## DIfishing (Feb 28, 2019)

Congrats, looks like a great day on the water


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> Didn't weight him but he was pretty dang healthy( hate to estimate weights to many key board weigh masters haha)


Yeah Jack.....wasn't an ounce over 4.9!!!!!!!!:shifty::thumbsup:


Fine fine fine!!! Killing me that I still aint been out to catch my HUGE limit of trigs!!!!:whistling:


----------

